# Plastic water line Tee fittings



## Hoop builder (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently put up a new building at my property and ran a waterline to this building. I had the trencher/"alledged" plumber connect everything. He used a plastic tee barbed fitting to "tee" into the main waterline. He put a double hose clamp on each connection. These things scare me to death. Are there metal barbed fitting which work better? Do these plastic fitting has success?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not ideal but it does work. Last week I had a service call on one that leaked underground. It was only 1 foot deep and it went to a chicken coop. The fella blew the line out every winter so frost depth wasn't an issue. Anyhow he figured he originally installed it 23 years ago and it just now started to leak. 

His set-up sounds exactly like what you describe. 

Some hose clamps are better than others and you want to make sure it's a premium quality clamp. The clamped that leaked was premium quality but because t was connected to a homemade exterior hacked together hose bibb it got shifted in the ground every time it was used. Maybe that's not so bad considering the situation.

Sorry I couldn't be much help but now that it's installed I would estimate you will be ok assuming it was tested for leaks before it was covered up.

In an ideal world the best clamp is a stainless ring that has a special tool to crimp it in place. This tool creates a clamp that hold the joint better than a typical hose clamp.

Mike


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

youll be fine....160 pound poly and barbed fittings have been used for years...ofcourse everything will fail over time....test it burry it and worry about something else....


----------



## Hoop builder (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess its a done deal, but I may have some other projects like this. I know that the black plastic water line is what everybody uses today and I thought a brass barbed fitting was better. I'll the crimped fittings in mind.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

I never use plastic. Use brass. Even better use brass pack joints. :thumbsup: I also use 200 psi poly. 
Never ever use galvanized for water lines. :shutup:


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

Ditto what S.R.E. said.... I fix literally dozens of leaks every year that are plastic fittings that have failed. Ground settles, dirt shifts, barb shears off at the weakest point. I wont put any fitting in the ground but brass.... Galvanized is junk.....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree, the whole plastic fitting gig is amateur hour.:laughing:

Mike


----------

